# Simple and Radical Nephrectomy



## kkfremane

The surgeon performed a left Simple (not partial) and a Right Radical Nephrectomy. How would this need to be coded/billed?  Would it be a 50230 and a 50220 w/59 modifier? Thanks in advance for any help on this issue.


----------



## magnolia1

Hi......

Without more details about the procedures, I will not attempt to verify your choice of CPT codes.

I will suggest modifiers RT (for simple) and LT (for Radical).
You have to be careful in your use of Modifier 59. That modifier tends to be over-used, even in cases where there is no need to indicate that a separate and distinct procedure was done. Your CPT assignment in this case (if two different CPTs) would indicate that the procedures are separate/ distinct.


----------

